# 'Oceanic' deep sea salvage tug



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello
Does anyone know if the oceanic is still in service or has been laid up.
i Know that she was completed in 1969 for Bugsier in Germany.

thanks 
Tony


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Still in service with Bugsier-Reederei.

Ship Name: OCEANIC 
Shiptype: Tug 
Year of Build: 1969 
LR/IMO Ship No: 6901490
Gross Tonnage: 2,294 
Deadweight: 1,416 
MMSI No: 211233440 
Call Sign: DIAL 
Status: In Service/Commission 
Flag: Germany 
Port of Registry: Hamburg 
Official Number: 11214


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember the Oceanic very well Statesman pinched a salvage job off Mussel Bay South Africa from right inder the big Germans nose we had just tower Anita Monti into False Bay nglishman came to assist us so we went out got this big Danish Tanker and to it into Table bay i would have given anything to see that german tugs bridge as they watched us tow it away it was the best salvage job i have ever done especially getting one over on them oh happy days.......


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Will probably disposed off when the new North Sea ETV currently under construction will be delivered - regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Tugdoc
I was wondering what the new north sea ETV is called and where is she being built.
thanks
tony


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Tony,
name is NORDIC, currently under construction at Peene Werft in Germany. Delivery 2011. Bollard pull 200 t plus. Vessel is ordered by ARGE Küstenschutz, a consortium of Bugsier, Fairplay and Unterweser. Vessel will be operated by Bugsier.

Incidentally the German ETV oparating in the Baltic is named BALTIC, design based on the Spanish ETV's recently delivered to SaSeMar.

I understand the UK Government has just axed the UK ETV service on the grounds they consider this service (salvage - mistake no. 2) something commercial organisations can deal with. Apparently they did not bother the original market research and reports. Big mistake.

Regards Job


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks mate.


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

*Tug OCEANIC Status*

What's become of the ageless beauty, *OCEANIC*, once the pride of Bugsier Reederei? 

2013 - I heard she was sold, changed her name to *OSMAN KHAN*, and left Bremerhaven for Turkey in July 2013, after two years of lay up. Rumor at the time had been she was going to return to service as a towing tug for a short time only, after which she'd finally be rewarded with well-deserved conversion into a luxury yacht by her new owners, the Karadeniz Energy Group of Turkey. 

2016 - I saw *OSMAN KHAN* [ex *OCEANIC*] had been renamed *ORKA SULTAN*. A ship watcher saw her basking in the sunny Med at Malta, awaiting her conversion to a "super yacht" by Icon Yachts (Three Seas, Hamburg, as project managers, and Felix Buytendijk, as yacht designer). At the time, I wondered if she was doing okay; after all, news clips released circa 2011 were very upbeat in describing how her conversion project planning, naval architecture and interior design work was already complete and the only thing lacking was the lady herself. The story then was that super yacht conversion could be completed within about a year and half. 

So, if she was in Malta for conversion in 2016, and if everything went according to plan, she should've "yachted" herself around the world a couple of times by now. Has she? Does anyone know if her make over was completed? Is she now in service as a super yacht? Thanks


----------

